# Inspired by Vit!



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I've never baked anything in my life. My wife has been craving cheesecake lately so tonight, with inspiration from Avitti's, I tried my hand at one. No idea how it will turn out but this is where it's at so far.
Ps, there was water in the pan but it has since evaporated.
thanks Vit for the inspiration.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Good luck, Scott. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice bro--show us the finished product


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Here's another, made a sour cream, sugar and cinnamon topping. I have no idea what I'm doing


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Get the ingredients for 5 cup sald and make a purée. I bet it would make an awesome cheesecake topping.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Another


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Man that is some serious inspiration - 3 cheesecakes and not a clue what you were doing. Props to you Vit for being the inspiration and to you Scott for actually doing something new. Congrats Brother, they look awesome...


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

heres is a tutorial on setting up the cheesecake...........

From here on out i will post only the recipes and this tutorial is the method so i don't have to post it with every recipe.
PREHEAT OVEN 350 DEGREES
GREASE SPRINGFORM PAN THEN WRAP IN ALUMINUM
PANS ARE BETWEEN 9-10 INCH SPRINGFORM
FOOD PROCESSOR FOR ALL INGREDIENTS
DIVIDED WILL MEAN 1/2 OF THE INGREDIENT AT A TIME
INGREDIENTS WILL BE PLACED IN ORDER TO BE PLACED IN PROCESSOR
CRUSTS WILL BE -COOKIES PROCESSED WITH SUGAR THEN ADDED TO MELTED BUTTER THEN PRESSED INTO PAN
ALL CHEESECAKE ARE PLACED IN WATER BATH= PUT A ROASTING PAN IN THE OVEN RIGHT BEFORE YOU'RE READY TO BAKE CAKE-PLACE SPRINGFORN IN ROASTING PAN -THEN ADD HOT WATER TO ROASTING PAN-WATER SHOULD REACH CLOSE TO HALF WAY UP SPRING FORM
ALL CAKES SHOULD BE LEFT IN OVEN WITH OVEN OFF FOR 30 MINUTES WITH OVEN DOOR AJAR
ALL CAKES SHOULD BE LEFT ON COUNTER TO COOL FOR 2 HOURS-A SHARP KNIFE WILL BE USED TO RUN AROUND THE EDGE AFTER 10 MINUTES ON COUNTER TO SEPARATE CAKE FROM PAN-THEN AGAIN BEFORE PLACING IN FRIDGE-ONCE IN FRIDGE UNLOCK THE SPRING
ON REMOVING FROM FRIDGE ONCE AGAIN USE THE KNIFE TO SEPARATE-PUSH THE BOTTOM OF PAN THROUGH THE RING TO UN-MOLD
I REALLY DON'T LIKE TYPING


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Good tips Vit. I did all of the prep in order I think. I baked at 350 for 1 hour and then shot the oven off an kept the cake in there for 2 hours. I then put it in the fridge for an hour then took the springform mold off. Well see but I appreciate you sharing some of your secret sauce with us! I used the 9 inch springform pan.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

scottw said:


> Good tips Vit. I did all of the prep in order I think. I baked at 350 for 1 hour and then shot the oven off an kept the cake in there for 2 hours. I then put it in the fridge for an hour then took the springform mold off. Well see but I appreciate you sharing some of your secret sauce with us!


what do you want to know?????which ones


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

How to Make Fruit Cheesecake Topping :
Fruit is the perfect topping for your cheesecake. Whether you choose cherry, strawberry, blueberry or kiwi, putting fruit on top of your cheesecake is never a mistake. Fruit gives the perfect hint of sweetness that enhances an already sumptuous dessert. 

After you make a plain cheesecake you can start to top it. You can purchase a can of pie filling and spread it on your cheesecake or make the fruit topping from scratch. To make a fruit topping, mix a 16-ounce can of fruit with half a cup of sugar and a couple tablespoons of cornstarch. Heat the mixture in a saucepan until it thickens. Constantly stir the mix to keep it from burning. Spread the topping on your cheesecake and serve. 

If you would prefer to use fresh fruit, slice the fruit and place it decoratively on top of your cheesecake. For families with picky eaters, slice several kinds of fruit and allow your family to top their own cheesecake slices however they like. 

How to Make Chocolate Cheesecake Topping :
Mix mini chocolate chips and whipping cream in a microwave safe bowl, and then pop it into your microwave. The chocolate chips should melt after 20 to 30 seconds; try to stir the mixture after 10 to 15 seconds to keep the chips from burning. Allow the topping to cool briefly and spread it over the cheesecake. If you want a chocolate swirl, drag a knife through the top of the cheesecake after you spread the topping on the cake. 

How to Make Caramel Cheesecake Topping:
For the perfect caramel cheesecake topping, combine two cups of water with one and a half tablespoons of brown sugar and one tablespoon of unsalted butter. Put the mixture on your stovetop until it starts to boil. Remove it from the heat and add three tablespoons of water with one and a half tablespoons of cornstarch. Return the saucepan to a medium heat for about five minutes. At this point, let the mixture cool to room temperature and pour over the cheesecake. You can use a spoon to smooth the caramel sauce over the entire cake or use a knife to create swirls.

whenever i ship i put the toppings inside by a adding it to the filling-about a cups worth-sometimes a cup and a half


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Marc, it was 1 cake but 3 pics....I still have no clue what I'm doing though.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

avitti said:


> what do you want to know?????which ones


I want your bourbon cheesecake recipe


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

scottw said:


> I want your bourbon cheesecake recipe


ok let me find it


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

1lb of strawberries
1/2 cup sugar
3tbsp bourbon

hull the strawberries-place in processor with sugar-spin 30 seconds-place in sauce add 2 tbsp of bourbon- on low heat for 20 minutes-stir frequently to avoid burning-add last tbsp of bourbon off of the heat stir in-that's it.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I think I love you....no ****.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

CHERRYCHEESECAKE (3).pdfCHERRYCHEESECAKE (3).pdf
1/2 cup sugar
3tbsp bourbon
1 lb of strawberries
hull the strawberries-place in processor with sugar-spin 30 seconds-place in sauce add 2 tbsp of bourbon- on low heat for 10 minutes-stir frequently to avoid burning-add last tbsp of bourbon off of the heat stir in-that's it..Good for cakes-crackers- toast-pancakes-ice cream etc etc..

Use the cherry cheesecake recipe for everything but the topping--which we be a sauce-not to put on top but to spoon on slices-if you want a topping add 3 tablespoons of cornstarch or strawberry gelatin...pm for questions
Start with some Behike's and you'll be fine.......


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Is there a way to make a cannoli cheesecake? Italian style?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Duplicate post.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...rum/317287-strawberry-bourbon-cheesecake.html


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

cannoli cheesecake


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Holy shhhhhhhhiiiiiiiittttttttt!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

get cannoli cream 2 lbs------add i lb of sour cream-5 eggs------------get 12 cannoli shells--3 tbsp of unsalted butter-1/4 cup of sugar===half the shells crushed mixed with melted butter and sugar--bottom crust--------save enough cannoli filling to coat the top and side after it bakes--put the rest of crushed shells on top--after it comes out of freezer--then dust the whole thing with 10 x sugar


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Your f*cking awesome!!! Do you do this for living or go to school for it?


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

HIM said:


> Your f*cking awesome!!! Do you do this for living or go to school for it?


it took me about 50 cakes to find the perfect recipe-----now i can swap out any part of the recipe for a substitution-----like the pound of sour cream can be replaced by whipped heavy crean etc etc.....the one recipe is the foundation for all other--to a degree


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I can see how thatd work. As someone that loves to make great food I give you some serious props!!! I'm gonna have to make one of these for the woman. I'm not very keen on cheesecake but she absolutely loves it. Now a Strawberry Frazier Cake, man do I love those.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Well I just came downstairs for coffee and the wife gave me a huge smile and said the cake was delicious. There is a nice sized piece missing from it so it looks like she enjoyed it. Thanks again Vit for the info and inspiration!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Scott that looks AWESOME! And I see your wife was appreciative which adds bonus points.
And Tony, thanks for posting the instructions. Once I'm finished up with some remodeling projects I need to jump back in the kitchen and try my hand at a cheesecake.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

She's on her second piece


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

scottw said:


> She's on her second piece


:thumb:

However there's a fine line between getting bonus points and being blamed for her gaining 5 lbs from all the cheesecake........lol, just sayin.....


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

She's been between 115 and 120 lbs since the day I met her 14 years ago. What a body.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

avitti said:


> cannoli cheesecake


That one on the left looks familiar!
And it tastes as good as it looks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> I've never baked anything in my life. My wife has been craving cheesecake lately so tonight, with inspiration from Avitti's, I tried my hand at one. No idea how it will turn out but this is where it's at so far.
> Ps, there was water in the pan but it has since evaporated.
> thanks Vit for the inspiration.





scottw said:


> Here's another, made a sour cream, sugar and cinnamon topping. I have no idea what I'm doing





scottw said:


> Another


Looks out of this world!
Maybe you guys can get together bake cheesecakes and smoke cigars!
The sound you hear at the door is me knocking!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds like a plan....you bring the pappys


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

scottw said:


> Well I just came downstairs for coffee and the wife gave me a huge smile and said the cake was delicious. There is a nice sized piece missing from it so it looks like she enjoyed it. Thanks again Vit for the info and inspiration!


Awesome! Way to go, brother. In the words of David Lee Roth, "you'll get some leg tonight for sure!" :thumb:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Hope so Colin!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

scottw said:


> She's been between 115 and 120 lbs since the day I met her 14 years ago. What a body.


Woot! Woot!


----------

